#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-20
<InHisName> my 53 gig partition was "open" or "mounted" or something that caused "network" to be missing from each of the references given to date.  I pressed the triangle up arrow near 53 gig drive in file folder and "networks" appeared out of thin air.   Now all is good.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<InHisName> Good morning all u 2 JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51 and InHisName
<rmg51> o/
<morecheese> hi all
<morecheese> I live in Erie. will check back in here infrequently.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> time for me to leave
<andrew> afternoon, morecheese
<JonathanD> hi morecheese
<ChinnoDog> mm, cheese
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-21
<InHisName> morecheese: howdy   erstazi is also from Erie area too.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<JonathanD> You coming camping? :p
<rmg51> not the camping type
<JonathanD> bah
<rmg51> but if you want to stop here on the way, Teddy will go with you ;-)
<JonathanD> teddy would enjoy it :P
<rmg51> and he doesn't need a sleeping bag or a tent
<erstazi> morecheese: howdy
<erstazi> morecheese: Erie here.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-22
<Irishmanluke> ok
<Irishmanluke> don't ask me why but I used wget -r to get my routers entire web interface using the authentication options, and now the router seems to have brought it's webserver down
<Irishmanluke> what do?
<Irishmanluke> on the other hand my internet is working and I have beer
<mikedep335> Irishmanluke, assuming you don't mind your internet going down, reset the power on the wireless router
<Irishmanluke> I had to reset the router anyway because the internet stopped working
<BeckySanderlin_x> Question: Has anyone installed any linux OS and had, upon boot, garbled letters that are just outlines of letters?   I had to reinstall (ive reinstalled Pmint2 3 times already), i can update the drivers, update the base system, then after that i cant log out or reboot or i ll get those letters.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<HowdyDoody> Good Morning DoodyVille !
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<HowdyDoody> Have a hearty breakfast of Bacon yet, SamuraiAlba ?
<SamuraiAlba> not yet
<HowdyDoody> Hi there IdleOne, not so idle this morning
<HowdyDoody> so y change names ? Karo-shi what is the meaning ?  or to DJAshnar ? Mr Bacon
<Karo-shi> Karoshi is "eath by overwork"
<Karo-shi> DJ Ashnar is my online DJ name
<InHisName> Ok, new topic: what file do I adjust to have automatic upgrades pick up changes in vbox ?  I usually need to tweek something to include the next series of upgrades with each version change in ubuntu.
<teddy-dbear> InHisName: did you look in update manager under settings?
<InHisName> That 's not the usual place but I can check.
<ssweeny> InHisName, you mean you upgraded ubuntu and want to get the virtualbox repository back?
<InHisName> probably
<InHisName> I ususally do vi on some cfg or other text type file to make the tweeks.   might have been in init.d/   lotta stuff there.
<teddy-dbear> synaptic?
<PennBot> Somebody said synaptic is open, teddy-dbear
<ssweeny> ubuntu disables third-party repositories when you upgrade. go to software sources and check the box next to the one for virtualbox and you should be good to go
<InHisName> found file I change --- sources.list
<InHisName> had to change maverick to natty and remove comment mark.   Hopefully natty is right spelling to replace maverick.
<InHisName> Ok it found the updates and is installing them.
<InHisName> I kept getting failures to upgrade messages.   Tried shutting down all VMs and vbox,  YES! upgrade went thru.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-23
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> howdy howdy
<InHisName> almost lunch time
<ssweeny> it can BE lunch time if you're feeling bold
<InHisName> Can it be supper if I am sassy ?
<InHisName> or maybe soupy ?
<ssweeny> you can eat your meals, at any time, in any order you like
<ssweeny> all you need is the courage of your convictions
<JonathanD> I'm eating my lunch now.
 * teddy-dbear is getting ready for lunch
 * InHisName looks to munch some lunch
 * JonathanD has complteted the eating of lunch.
 * teddy-dbear has too
<morecheese> erstazi: hey just saw you're from Erie, you online?
<erstazi> morecheese: yes, I am online currently.
 * InHisName was online but not from Erie - it is from the other end
 * teddy-dbear is going offline now
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<erstazi> morecheese: how are you?
<HowdyDoody> Goot Eeeeevvvveeeeeningngngngng
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-24
<HowdyDoody> 3 people quit more than once mostly but no talk
<JonathanD> Camping TOMORROW.
<JonathanD> Be there or be on IRC wishing you were.
 * HowdyDoody finds he his stuck with the latter
<JonathanD> There will be smores.
<JonathanD> YOu'll wish you had smores.
<HowdyDoody> No FAIR !!!!
<JonathanD> I just bought all the smore stuff.
<JonathanD> Whole care is full of marshmellows.
<JonathanD> *car
<JonathanD> Surely you can't have more important plans than smores.
<HowdyDoody> is teddy-dbear doing the chocolate parts ?
<JonathanD> I do not know.
<HowdyDoody> The family committed to a yard sale fund raiser and moon bounce for the kiddies  BUT I get stuck with the lad who chose to NOT do chores and he gets to stay home to do them Sat.
<HowdyDoody> Yum, smores -  hot melted Marshmallows smashed tween gramcrackers and slab hersheys chocolate.  Then just when chocolate is melty soft EAT.    Snif - I have to watch and inspect thurs chores that are late.
<JonathanD> It's ok.
<JonathanD> I'll make sure there are pictures of the smores for you to look at
<HowdyDoody> You're so MEAN
<JonathanD> Just encouraging you to come next time.
<JonathanD> :D
<HowdyDoody> Not to mention Fri nite is the recital dance for 40+ acts of the dance studio that my daughter has attened all school year. Can't miss the grand finale where the little girls dress fancy and strut their talent.
<rmg51> JonathanD: are you going to stop and pick up Teddy?
<JonathanD> rmg51: where is teddy?
<rmg51> goofing off
<JonathanD> locationally
<HowdyDoody> and alex disappers again
<rmg51> cheltenham
<HowdyDoody> You're separated from teddy ?  How did that happen?
<rmg51> not yet
<rmg51> I can't go camping
<JonathanD> rmg51: probably not ,thats pretty far off track.
<rmg51> it's a mom thing
<JonathanD> although if he can take a train to consh... :P
<rmg51> guess he'll have to miss meeting the real things
<rmg51> he's sitting there with his arms crossed
<rmg51> I think he's a bit peeved at not being able to go
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> just me ;-)
<rmg51> getting ready for breakfast
<JonathanD> I'm reading up on barcodes.
<JonathanD> and about to go for a run.
<rmg51> try to do both at the same time :-D
<JonathanD> ok
<rmg51> I have seen a guy walking his dog and reading a book at the same time
<JonathanD> books work better for that than laptops.
<JonathanD> maybe i need an ereader :P
<rmg51> or a smaller laptop
<JonathanD> oils at 92, eh.
<HowdyDoody> Goooood Mooorrrrning Philly
<HowdyDoody> Reading a Kindle should be a bit easier than a book while walking a dog.
<HowdyDoody> It doesn't fold up in middle
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<mutantturkey> jedijf: confirmed, the freenode capatcha does not actually do anything.
<JonathanD> it doesn't?
<JonathanD> does for me...
<JonathanD> mutantturkey: in what sense is it not doing anything?
<mutantturkey> JonathanD: I typed in something that was clearly wrong and it worked.
<JonathanD> mutantturkey: was one of the wrods right?
<JonathanD> mutantturkey: only one has to be right, as with all recaptcha
<mutantturkey> both were incorrect.
<JonathanD> mutantturkey: repeatable?
<mutantturkey> maybe I made sure of it.
<mutantturkey> i haven't tried
<JonathanD> I've tried 5 or 6 times, and not been able to get in
<JonathanD> mutantturkey: recaptcha uses one known and one unkown word.
<JonathanD> You only have to get the known one right
<mutantturkey> okay
<JonathanD> The known one is usually more squiggly.
<JonathanD> mutantturkey: google uses this to transcribe text.
<mutantturkey> ah interesting
<JonathanD> They give you an unknown word, and collect the answers until they have a resonable chance of using the right one.
<mutantturkey> ah
<mutantturkey> well that is good to know.
<JonathanD> And in this way they digitize books for the good of humanity.
<mutantturkey> are you the capatcha expert?
<JonathanD> I'm not.
<mutantturkey> JonathanD: they are just doing it so they can have better targeted advertising
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-25
<MutantTurkey> phone broke :/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all, and good vodka to all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-18
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> yo
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> nothing yet
<JonathanD> You are.
<rmg51> not so sure about that :P
<JonathanD> :)
<rmg51> I don't want to be
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Good bright sunny MORNING !
<teddy-dbear> hi peoples :-D
<InHisName> Hi bears
<MutantTurkey> got a haircut
<teddy-dbear> got chocolate
<MutantTurkey> it's rather nice i think
<teddy-dbear> so is chocolate
<JonathanD> chocolate does not make a good head covering.
<JonathanD> Especially if it's hot.
<teddy-dbear> hot chocolate is good in the tummy
<JonathanD> I want that power pack on woot.
<JonathanD> But only if it'll fit in my backpack.
<JonathanD> 16 inches tall
<InHisName> I like hot chocolate sauce poured over a BIG scoop of ice cream.
<waltman> hmm
<InHisName> Nice combo power pack
<InHisName> Some laptops need 15 v not 12v and so would depend on using AC into adapter, What an inefficient gerrymeanering for those laptops.
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Most laptops are not 12v
<InHisName> But portable AC that lasts 5-15 minutes, sure seems to save the bother of stringing 100+ feet of extension cords.
<InHisName> Interesting feature is several options for solar panels to charge it with.  Probably lotsa $$
<JonathanD> Yes.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey guys.
<JonathanD> waltman: so, hive some time?
<waltman> maybe?
<waltman> it's wednesday, right?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> waltman: figured maybe I could meet you and we could both go down.
<waltman> what time would you be heading down?
<waltman> oh, and considering tomorrow's weather report, does hive have a/c? :)
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> But I don't know if I can go tomorrow
<JonathanD> I leave here around 6:15 when I go.
<waltman> On the 27th I have jury duty. Depends on when I get back home. The following Wednesday is July 4.
<JonathanD> Well, I can probably go tomorrow
<waltman> Well, I can if you can. But if not, then some other time. No big deal.
<waltman> Just decide before I need to start making dinner tomorrow night :)
<JonathanD> ok.
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<jedijf> faker
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: come to fosscon
<JonathanD> Yes.
<ChinnoDog> Why?
<JonathanD> waltman: ok for weds hive.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-20
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> yo
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> just us
<rmg51> I'm just reading the paper online
 * InHisName doesn't read the paper online
<waltman> JonathanD: So what's the plan for hive?
<JonathanD> You wanna go?
<JonathanD> drive down together?
<waltman> Sure. And then we ... build stuff?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> no, we see what they are building.
<JonathanD> and maybe fly an airplane.
<waltman> yay!
<JonathanD> I think crissi needs the car.
<waltman> Should I eat dinner before we go?
<JonathanD> But she may be able to deposit me in your general vicinity.
<JonathanD> WEll, they usually order food. If you want to bring cash and go in on the order.
<JonathanD> mexican most times.
<waltman> ok
<waltman> works for me
<JonathanD> I eat something first because I can't survive til 7ish without eating.
<waltman> I should warn you that I haven't really built anything more complex than Ikea furniture.
<JonathanD> Thats ok.
<JonathanD> The most I've done is some arduino things, recently.
<JonathanD> But it's fun.
<jedijf> hey guys, keep in mind open house has been suspended for the room buildout - i really want waltman to get to hive, but you might want top check first
<jedijf> to
<JonathanD> jedijf: I thought that had been canned?
<jedijf> well, they took down the post, i would still check in #hive76
<JonathanD> last I heard, anyway.
<jedijf> yeah
<jedijf> ok, bring the waltman \o/
<JonathanD> Then we can all ask if there is a doctor in the house.
<JonathanD> waltman: if I can get to you, can we ride down in your car?
<jedijf> he can grab a msp430 if so inclined, maybe $10, i dont remember what they sell them for - this way he can play at home too - nice little board
 * jedijf is out of teensys atm
<waltman> JonathanD: Sure. Fortunately I even fixed the A/C last week!
<JonathanD> nifty :)
<waltman> Should I bring my laptop with me?
<JonathanD> No harm in doing so.
<waltman> What time do you think you'll be coming by?
<JonathanD> 6? Or so?
<waltman> OK
<JonathanD> in case of eviltraffic.
<waltman> I'm at a B&N this morning having a coffee.  There's a young boy in the cafe with a Mohawk and wearing orange crocs. Recommendations?
<InHisName> Depends, waltman  is he 23 years or 3 years ?
<waltman> closer to 3
<InHisName> Well, you can't wow him with your thesis.  Try a conversation about pbskids.com or the TV shows.
<waltman> A stylish kid like that, I probably can't wow him no matter what I do :)
<InHisName> He might like the YMCA indian guides ceremonies.  Its a father-son thing, so that still leaves you out of loop.
<MutantTurkey> whyyy mmm c aayy
<MutantTurkey> saw a free concert in Doylestown yesterday
<MutantTurkey> pretty awesome, Anthony Green and The Dear Hunter @ Siren
<MutantTurkey> Siren always has great shows
<InHisName> Music  concert ?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<JonathanD> waltman: hey
<JonathanD> where should i meet you?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-21
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey.
<rmg51> hey hey
<JonathanD> Slept in today. No work.
<rmg51> didn't sleep in today, work as usual :P
<MutantTurkey> going to the beach!!
<rmg51> going to work :-/:P
<InHisName> Slept in 15 minutes, no job.
<waltman> Morning
<waltman> Slept until 7:30 today!
 * InHisName is awake now
<MutantTurkey> actually i didn't go to the breach
<MutantTurkey> beach'
<MutantTurkey> my friend was up till about 4:00 judging from his tweets and now is not returning phone calls (typical of him)
<MutantTurkey> so now 1) i  am not at the beach 2) i am not a work like i could have been 3) i am pissed off because he is the one who wanted to go
<MutantTurkey> yuup
<jthan> Ubuntu-us-co is unfriendly
<waltman> Huh. I figured ubuntu-*-* was friendly. :)
<jthan> I popped in and said hello a few times
<jthan> never got a response
<jthan> They would chit chat around me
<waltman> Awww
<waltman> So it turns out it takes a long time to copy 361 GB from one external drive to another.
<jthan> Like how long? I feel like I've only ever done like 60 or 80 GB
<waltman> It's going to take many hours.
<InHisName> If the bus was really 100MB/s then 361GB would be at least 3610 seconds or one hour for a REALLY fast connection.   How fast is your copy going.
<waltman> That's a good question...
<waltman> is that bits or bytees?
<waltman> It looks like I'm doing ~8 million bytes/sec
<waltman> Looks like I've got around 11 hours to go :(
<waltman> That was my rough estimate before I broke out the calculator
<InHisName> Probably pretty good for routine drive controllers etc.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-22
<jthan> WAKE UP PENNSYLVANIA
<jthan> Just kidding, though. This time change is killing me.
<pleia2> haha
<InHisName> jthan: time change, does that mean that you might REALLY be in CO?  That's quite a bike ride from PA.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> \o
<waltman> *YAWN*
<waltman> Well, it turns out my time estimate for the data transfer was way off. I was thinking it would take about 11 more hours. It's now 13 hours later and it's only about halfway done.
<waltman> I probably should have used dd instead of cp
<JonathanD> heh.
<waltman> The data rate isn't constant. Right now it's going really slow, but last night it was just zooming through things. I'm guessing it can transfer big files more efficiently than lots of tiny files.
<waltman> And rdiff-backup tends to create lots of tiny files.
<InHisName> Yep, I noticed that too.  Little bitty less that 5kb files  are REALLY slow compared to the rate of copying of my abc.VDI virtual drive files  (20-80 gigs each)
<ChinnoDog> My Ubuntu desktop died :-(
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> what was it?
<JonathanD> How did it die?
<ChinnoDog> E8400. I thought its video card died and I threw it out. Later in the evening the server started power cycling on its own
<ChinnoDog> I suspect the power supply
<JonathanD> thats easy to fix.
<ChinnoDog> Going to use this opportunity to rebuild the server in my other case.
<MutantTurkey> hot damned drupaldelphia is today and i am missing it even though im registered to go :[
<InHisName> y u missing it ?
<JonathanD> Happy friday.
<MutantTurkey> drupal con
<MutantTurkey> Q!
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<JonathanD> hi MutantTurkey
<jedijf> waltman: any hive thoughts?
<waltman> jedijf: Hard to say. Nobody was really doing anything Wednesday night except chatting and playing video games.
<waltman> The plywood speakers were impressive though :)
<JonathanD> I want to make some.
<waltman> I got to tell another newbie about Markov chains :)
<JonathanD> I noticed that :)
<waltman> He described a project he wanted to work on, and I told him I'd read a paper a few years ago that did nearly the exact things, but for video game characters instead of robots.
<waltman> I also told him about Google Scholar :)
<jthan> InHisName: I am in CO
<InHisName> jthan: Enjoying the great outdoors there ?   They have some REALLY big hills to climb.
<jthan> Lol. I am only here for six weeks and I have little free time. I'm enrolled in a summer program to earn scholarship money.  I will be back in August, bike in hand.
<InHisName> Nice, have a great time learning, earning, etc.
<jthan> Thanks.  Barely a week into it and I'm busy as hell, but enjoying myself and making friends
<waltman> Thunderstorms finally hitting Rosemont
<jthan> SEND THEM TO COLORADO
<waltman> I'm trying. You want our 98F in the shade, too?
<jthan> It's about the same here?
<jthan> Actually.. Sure.. I'll take it
<jthan> because at least there is moisture in the air
<jthan> which yes, makes it hotter.. but at the same time my skin won't flake off
<waltman> oh, you want the humidity, too? :)
<jthan> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-23
<waltman> OK, so I was able to read from the USB drive at 29 MB/s, but I can only write to the firewire drive at 16.4 MB/s. Does this make any sense? I thought firewire was supposed to be faster!
<InHisName> you win some and you loose some
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> shopping time
<JonathanD> Pick me up something.
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<rmg51> JonathanD: I have 8 chocolate chip muffins and 2 packages of oatmeal raisin cookies
<rmg51> will that do?
<waltman> What, no bacon?
<rmg51> had some from last time
<rmg51> but I did buy 4 small tenderloins
<InHisName> How about some chocolate coated bacon chip cookies ?
 * waltman settled for a sesame bagel, a banana, and coffee
 * InHisName saves the cookies for Sammy when he show up.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-24
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hry
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> hey
<rmg51> walk time
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> Yo.
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<waltman> Not much. Just woke up. Checking email and suchlike.
<waltman> Trying to work up the energy to make coffee.
<waltman> You?
<JonathanD> Very little :)
<JonathanD> going to swim today.
<waltman> nice
<waltman> My family's taking me out to dinner this afternoon :)
<JonathanD> nifty
<rmg51> if anyone cares..... I'm back from my 6.7 mile walk
<andrew> morning
<JonathanD> Nice walk, rmg51
<rmg51> one of my better ones
<rmg51> breakfast time
<rmg51> grilled cheese grilling now
<waltman> Jury duty tomorrow :(
<rmg51> lucky you waltman
<MutantTurkey> mornin
<waltman> rmg51: It pays $40/day, which isn't so much worse than grad school :)
<waltman> Delaware County (where I have jury duty on Wednesday!) only pays $9/day.
<rmg51> I only did it once several years ago
<rmg51> I only got millage since I didn't get picked for a jury
<waltman> This was my 3rd straight year with a federal summons. The last two years I had a high enough number that I didn't even have to go in.
<waltman> Delaware County also pays mileage, which I figure is another $1.
<waltman> or 2
<rmg51> i got to see beautiful downtown Norristown ;-)
<MutantTurkey> pfft
<MutantTurkey> lol
<InHisName> Good afternoon, gents and ladies
<jthan> Still morning here!
<InHisName> Enjoy it while it lasts.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-17
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * adom yawns at 9am.
 * ChinnoDog yawns at 11:47am
<ChinnoDog> My server clock is 3 minutes faster than my laptop clock. hmm
<ChinnoDog> just ran ntpdate. Will find out which clock is off.
<waltman> Or you could just run ntpd on both boxes :)
<waltman> It was 11:42 when you said it was 11:47, so maybe both clocks are off
<ChinnoDog> Maybe your clock is slow
<waltman> no, because I *am* running ntpd.
<ChinnoDog> I'm not sure ntp.ubuntu.com works
<ChinnoDog> I feel like in the past it wouldn't work for me
<waltman> also I have the same time on linux, osx and win7 :)
<waltman> is ntpd running?
<ChinnoDog> I was right. ntp.ubuntu.com didn't work
<ChinnoDog> Now my server clock says 11:51
<ChinnoDog> I used us.pool.ntp.org
<ChinnoDog> It is not running on the server. On Windows it syncs with the domain clock and changing it to sync with ntp is dangerous.
<waltman> is the server linux or windows?
<ChinnoDog> linux
<jedijf> ahhhh, watermelon
<jedijf> anytime...3 minutes early or late
<ChinnoDog> stop being late jedijf
<MutantTurkey> seriously I've been emailing someone repeatedly (liike bumping once a week) since may 10th
<MutantTurkey> still
<MutantTurkey> they haven't solved an issue on their end of the software.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I've never had a problem with ubuntu time servers, are you sure ntpd is running?
<pleia2> (it's different than ntpdate, and you can't set time with ntpdate if ntpd is running)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: I always have trouble with Ubuntu time servers and ntpd is not running. When I tried to use the Ubuntu time server the process launched and nothing happened. When I used us.pool.ntp.org it updated with a few seconds.
<ChinnoDog> I can ping the time server, it just doesn't always give me the time.
 * ChinnoDog shrugs
<ChinnoDog> latency is only 87ms to ntp.ubuntu.com. I thought the ntp server might have a low TTL set since that is a really short hop that doesn't seem likely.
<ChinnoDog> s/\ since/\.\ Since/
<ChinnoDog> I'm not positive I escaped those characters correctly
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: really depends on what you are using
<MutantTurkey> sed?
<MutantTurkey> vim and sed have different escape rules iirc
<ChinnoDog> I didn't realize that. I hate vim so not that. lol
<waltman> Let's get back to why ntpd isn't running...
<pleia2> waltman: I gave up :)
<waltman> pleia2: wise :)
<pleia2> my internet connection has been sucking lately
<pleia2> even worse, I have 2 of them, they both suck
<JonathanD> can you load balance the suckiness or something?
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> perhaps, but probably not worth the trouble
<JonathanD> I think my AP is dying at home.
<JonathanD> Either that or my laptops wifi is flaking out.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: do they start to flake out?
<MutantTurkey> the AP's I mean
<JonathanD> sometimes.
<ChinnoDog> I hate moving
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> and yet I haven't manage to stay in any one place for more than 4 years since I was a kid
<ChinnoDog> My record is 2 years and I've been doing it longer
<ChinnoDog> This isn't even by choice. My condo is getting foreclosed on.
<pleia2> you rent, right?
<ChinnoDog> I'm hoping to get another unit in this building. It is on the top floor but also $300/mo more expensive.
<ChinnoDog> Yes
 * pleia2 nods
<ChinnoDog> The one upstairs does have a pretty nice view though
<pleia2> view++
<ChinnoDog> It isn't a $300 view but it is nice.
<MutantTurkey> 300 bucks is a lot for a view
<ChinnoDog> Yea. This building is the tallest in the immediate vicinity though and it is on a hill.
<pleia2> my condo doesn't have a view, but it does have a roof deck that has a view
<ChinnoDog> My roof deck has a view but I haven't co-opted it into a coworking space yet.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> tips: wear a hat and have a laptop with a bright screen
<ChinnoDog> There are tables with umbrellas
<pleia2> ah, that's better than a hat
<ChinnoDog> I don't think there are any outlets though
<pleia2> there are some outlets on my roof, but I don't tend to spend more than 3 hours up there so batteries last
<ChinnoDog> My battery doesn't last 3 hours. :-(
<ChinnoDog> Isn't this the technological future we had all been waiting for? Where is my nuclear laptop battery?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-18
<InHisName> Too bad there isn't Tesla batteries that suck power from the 'Ether' or air.  Then they'd never run down completly.
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> Hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> nothing much
<rmg51> just the usual morning routine
<ChinnoDog> Get up for an 8am meeting, one person shows up. psh
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: hmm?
<ChinnoDog> It was my meting JonathanD. We were going to get important work done. One person showed up to tell me another is busy and another left early. The last is on vacation.
<ChinnoDog> s/meting/meeting/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<ChinnoDog> fried crickets
<ChinnoDog> Well... frying crickets. Fried crickets do not make any noise.
<ChinnoDog> If they did they would be zombie fried crickets.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-19
<gpl71_nv> ?
<ChinnoDog> .
<JonathanD> mornign.
<rmg51> mornign?
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> fun morning
<rmg51> the fire alarm went off at 2:30 am
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't sound very fun.
<ChinnoDog> Was there a fire?
<rmg51> false alarm
<rmg51> never good at that hour
<rmg51> most people don't even go to the lobby to find out if it's real or not
<jedijf> future ashes
<teddy-dbear> not me, I'd be gone :-/
<waltman> rmg51: My building had an alarm at that hour, and it was a real fire. When I dragged my butt outside I looked up and saw flames shooting out a window of a unit on the 10th floor. Now I *always* go out.
<waltman> Nothing like purifying flame to put the fear of God into you :)
<waltman> I think this was the time that someone got caught out in the rain. When they got home they decided to put their wet shirt over the halogen lamp "to dry" and then go to sleep.
<waltman> Alcohol may have played a part in that decision.
<rmg51> we've had "food" fires before
<rmg51> pots have been known to burn
<rmg51> or the food itself hen left in the toaster oven too long
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> hay
<JonathanD> whats up?
<waltman> Morning.
<jackson> morn
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
 * ChinnoDog gnaws on a banana
<teddy-dbear> stupid clear :P
<ChinnoDog> clear as in /clear?
<pleia2> no, the isp
<ChinnoDog> oh. Clear.
<rmg51> went out on me twice
<rmg51> I had to move the hot spot
<ChinnoDog> Is that WiMax?
<rmg51> 4G
<ChinnoDog> 4G isn't a technology. It is a class of technologies that includes WiMax.
<pleia2> clear does use wimax for their 4g
<jedijf> told you, didn't she?
<ChinnoDog> She usually does.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-21
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hello rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bark
<teddy-dbear> woof
<teddy-dbear> betcha didn't know I spoke dog
<ChinnoDog> ha
<MutantTurkey> ok so now i have 2 / 5 family members on thinkpads
<MutantTurkey> now it is time to get my sister one
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking used T420 + New Battery.
<ChinnoDog> thinkpad++
<waltman> MutantTurkey: running...Windows?
<waltman> macbook++
<MutantTurkey> after seeing to many macbooks fail under non-so-stressful conditions I couldn't advise anyone to buy it
<MutantTurkey> my sister has basic computer needs, MS Word, Facebook, The normal stuff
<MutantTurkey> and a thinkpad will reliably deliver that for a long time.
<waltman> I bought my macbook in 2009...
<MutantTurkey> sure and my dads laptop is from 2006
<MutantTurkey> and the shoes I am wearing are from 2006
<waltman> but...but...windows
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-22
<Samuraialba> Good bacons to all!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<Samuraialba> shadamedafas
<Samuraialba> greefagramufabits
 * Samuraialba slurs coffee
<Samuraialba> *slurps, even
<Samuraialba> How is everyone?
 * waltman *YAWNS*
<Samuraialba> Mumble server is up :)
<Samuraialba> samuraialba.changeip.org:64740 PW Ubuntu (with the caps)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon once again\
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-23
<InHisName> I saw a great picture of   -->  Bacon Nachos,  however I forgot to save the link, seen it yet, SamuraiAlba ?
<rmg51> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> mornin!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-16
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> .Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<rmg51> Hey Hay
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys,hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Belated morning (now mid-afternoon) gents o/
<pvl1> mornings
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-17
<InHisName> Night
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey walt, rmg51
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<waltman> breakfast. later.
<JonathanD> breakfast is good.
<lazyPower> o/
<waltman> mmm, breakfast
<pvl1> morning
<InHisName> the sky is up, ground is down
<waltman> I thought the Bronx was up and the Battery was down.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-18
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning
<lazyPower> Morning rmg51, JonathanD
<lazyPower> finally caught up with you guys being early risers.
<lazyPower> I'll be in your neck of the woods until Friday. I'm attending USENIX CMS
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> lazyPower: wow, that's a lot of usenix conferences in one place
<lazyPower> waltman: yeah. its i think 7? in a few days?
<lazyPower> i'm only attending the Config Management summit as a speaker on behalf of the Juju Team
<waltman> have fun!
<lazyPower> the conference is insanely expensive if you try to atted all of them. Close to 4K in fees between hotel + conference registration costs.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> lazyPower: you should try fosscon, it's quite affordable ;)
<lazyPower> JonathanD: I'd love to, but another memberof my team got that one.
<teddy-dbear> yeah, even I can afford it!
<JonathanD> lazyPower: $0 for the minimum, around $35 for everything ;)
<lazyPower> I'm goign to Usenix and MongoDB world next week - then I'm out of the conference circuit rotation.
<JonathanD> lazyPower: ah.
<JonathanD> Hmmm, that reminds me.
<lazyPower> Do we have a fosscon local to PA?
<lazyPower> I'd be willing to trade in some swap days to attend
<JonathanD> lazyPower: fosscon is always in philadelphia.
<JonathanD> (It is therefore always sunny, as well).
<lazyPower> hah, ok. I'll have to remember ot take a look and see if i can make it out there
<lazyPower> I'd love to meet the LOCO team
<JonathanD> lazyPower: Aug 9th at the Franklin Institute :)
<lazyPower> neat
<lazyPower> I'm getting my Ubuntu Membership review right now \o/
<lazyPower> in #ubuntu-meeting
<JonathanD> awesome :)
<teddy-dbear> http://fosscon.org/
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: http://fosscon.us (preferred over .org)
<JonathanD> .org still works, though.
<teddy-dbear> copy and paste
<teddy-dbear> from bookmark
<JonathanD> :)
<teddy-dbear> bookmark updated
<jedijf> lazyPower: congrats - now get it going !!!
<lazyPower> jedijf: challenge accepted
<JonathanD> :)
<jedijf> is a transplanted yinzer, still a yinzer? we need a clarification
<jedijf> ssweeny: ? you make the call
<lazyPower> jedijf: i'm an imposter yinzer
<lazyPower> I'm originally from the belly button of the US - aka: Missouri
<jedijf> have you eaten primanti's?
<lazyPower> I have, and i have a deep seated love for Pierogis and Hallushki
<jedijf> well on your way......
<jedijf> pleia2: pa blogroll addition when you get back to the states? lazyPower - is that you?
<lazyPower> i'm not sure I understand...
<jedijf> lol - my bad, we'll add you to the LOCO blogroll -
<jedijf> thankfully, pleia2 understands my disconnects
<jedijf> we speak add
<jedijf> 'planet' is the proper vernacular
<lazyPower> ah i see
<jedijf> lazyPower: take the plunge, submit a talk for FOSSCON - force attendance
<jedijf> then we can meet :)
<JonathanD> lazyPower: I agree with jedijf.
<jedijf> lazyPower: i'll cheesesteak ya
<JonathanD> jedijf: if I submit a talk, will you cheesesteak me?
<jedijf> certainly....will you redbull me?
<JonathanD> This can be arranged.
<JonathanD> I tried to have them redbull us ALL last year, remember? :p
<jedijf> yeah, now i have a possible connection and we can't...maybe i can get some sort of sponsorship
<JonathanD> jedijf: for a while the grocery near me had an energy drink called "int2" which I thought they could have pitched at programmers just on the name...
<jedijf> one of my clients did the redbull breakdancing chumpy in philly
<JonathanD> jedijf: well, they only sponsor events with redbull in the name apparently, but sometimes they'll drop off cases of redbull, at least thats what I was told.
<jedijf> yeah, he had an abundance, maybe i'll just take his :)
<JonathanD> jedijf: you should stay up late and come to plug central next month :P
<JonathanD> learn about freepbx/asterisk.
<jedijf> he also just bought a club, so maybe for your after drinkup...if we have one
<lazyPower> jedijf: we submit talks to fosscon and got nacked
<lazyPower> a total of 4 if i remember.
<JonathanD> lazyPower: this year?
<lazyPower> JonathanD: yep.
<JonathanD> What on? I'm looking at the list right now.
<lazyPower> I'll follow up with castro, i may be confusing fosscon with fossetcon in florida.
<JonathanD> lazyPower: no ones been told no yet.
<JonathanD> lazyPower: hector?
<jedijf> hangin' chad...florida again
<lazyPower> JonathanD: Jorge Castro - the cloud community guy :)
<JonathanD> lazyPower: ah
<lazyPower> swell dude to have in your corner. If you ever get the chance to meet/hang out with him - take it. He'll talk your ear off about steam and hockey
<JonathanD> lazyPower: I don't think we have anything, and I know we've not no'd a talk yet.
<jedijf> JonathanD: did bavi submit?
<JonathanD> jedijf: yes.
<JonathanD> I've got 10 things (including ham testing) in the bin.
<lazyPower> JonathanD: whats cut off date for submission?
<lazyPower> i guess i could go look
<JonathanD> lazyPower: we didn't specify one, we actually usually don't, just warn when our queue is getting full enough to make selections.
<JonathanD> lazyPower: so, soon ;)
<lazyPower> oi
<lazyPower> why do i find out about these things when i'm packing to go to philly?
<JonathanD> In the past we've sometimes magicked extra space into existance for talks interesting enough that missed the cull.
<JonathanD> lazyPower: proabbly cause I suck at advertising.
<lazyPower> JonathanD: i doubt thats it :) I think i have amazingly bad timing
<pleia2> lazyPower: congrats on membership
<lazyPower> Thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> jedijf: send me info whenever, my sleep schedule is all out of sorts
<jedijf> lol - where in the world are you carmen_pleia2?
<pleia2> Croatia!
<jedijf> how's the cold?
<jedijf> and do they have the fed, or do you bring?
<pleia2> doing it's best to make me a walking plague carrier, but I'm staying in my room
 * pleia2 might go out to dinner though
<jedijf> pleia2: just remind me when/if you get back to sf and then 2 days after - no rush
<jedijf> re:planet PA lazy
<pleia2> I get home tomorrow evening
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> jedijf: hey.
<JonathanD> jedijf: https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/479337699368009728
<JonathanD> czajkowski is a friend of mine, looking to get some exposure on this.
<czajkowski> jedijf: hiya JonathanD said to ping you, there is an event next week in NYC folks may be interested https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/479337699368009728
<czajkowski> $25 in for keynote and exbo hall plus a further 25% off if you use the discount code
<JonathanD> jedijf: I thought you and I could point her the right way to get some more exposure :)
<czajkowski> yes I dont want to spam people
<czajkowski> but as it's that reasonably priced seems a shame not to have more local people at it
<czajkowski> currently 1600 people attending from around the globe
<JonathanD> Interesting.
<JonathanD> Big event.
<czajkowski> yeah it's our first time doing a two day event
<czajkowski> we usually do a one day event in various cities, so last year we had about 22 of them
<czajkowski> this year it's one world event and then I run evenings for new communities here in EMEA
<czajkowski> but I'll be in NYC next week :D
<JonathanD> czajkowski: I should come up and say hey eh? :P
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> if you're about yeah
<czajkowski> don't forget to use the coupon code
<jedijf> spammed
<jedijf> err, exposed
<jedijf> retweeted too
<czajkowski> thank you
<lazypower-travel> Czajkowski o/
<lazypower-travel> Fancy seeing you here :)
<jedijf> it's all JonathanD's fault...apparently he knows /everyone/
<jedijf> :)
<jedijf> JonathanD: how many windows?
<lazypower-travel> That's not so much a problem.. knowing everyone...
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazypower-travel> o/ teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> \o lazypower-travel
<lazypower-travel> teddy-dbear: i'm in your neck of the woods today. I'm looking forward to finding ginos tomorrow for a the real deal cheese steak
<teddy-dbear> I go mostly for chocolate
<teddy-dbear> and cookies and cake :-D
<lazypower-travel> well, i *am* taking the cabbies word on what the best place to go to get cheesesteaked is
<lazypower-travel> i'm clearly open to suggestions being the tourist here :)
<teddy-dbear> jedijf: is the foodie here
<teddy-dbear> maybe waltman as well
<teddy-dbear> I don't get out that much :-(
<lazypower-travel> i can see i'm going to have to make it to philly more often to get teddy out of the house :P
<teddy-dbear> come pick me up
<teddy-dbear> I'll go anywhere :-[
<lazypower-travel> teddy-dbear: I'm going to need you to sign these waivers that makes me non-liable for you having a fun time, and the side effects there of - such as too much beer, great food, mirth, and a possible desire to post photos of said food to social media
<teddy-dbear> no problem
<waltman> bah, Gino's.
<waltman> Walk up to 4th and South and go to Jim's.
<teddy-dbear> just so you know
<teddy-dbear> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20080823/IMG_6287.JPG.html
<teddy-dbear> ^ me
<waltman> also I defer to jedijf for anything in philly involving rolls
<waltman> teddy-dbear: you look so sad there!
<teddy-dbear> I just finished a big piece of oreo cake
<lazypower-travel> mmmm cake
<teddy-dbear> I was sated
<jedijf> lazypower-travel: jim's south street - don't do the tourist geno(sic) pat's stuff
<jedijf> good call waltman
<lazypower-travel> ok. Thats what i was looking for :)
<lazypower-travel> just like if you're ever in pittsburgh, hit up the primantis on south side, not the OG primantis or a chain. there's always one thats a cut above the rest
<lazypower-travel> jedijf: how late is jims open? I think i've got BOF meetings until 9pm. It may be difficult for me to get out of here to get cheesesteaked - but its def on the list.
<jedijf> lazypower-travel: once you find jim's - then you can do southg streek souvlaki too, and famous 4th street deli on bainbridge and.....maybe johnny rockets....lorenzo's pizza......
<lazypower-travel> omg i'm going to do a food challenge?
<lazypower-travel> i woul dhave started with water and not coffee had i known that
<jedijf> one more thing....find a hot dog cart and get the oatmeal cookies in cellophane
<jedijf> peggy lawton iirc.....
<czajkowski> lazypower-travel: ola :)
<czajkowski> lazypower-travel: when do you get to nyc ?
<lazypower-travel> czajkowski: 12:30 on Monday
<czajkowski> lazypower-travel: excellent well make sure you come and say hi at the community booth, if not will catch up at the BoFs
<lazypower-travel> czajkowski: on it :)
<JonathanD> jedijf: 1186
<JonathanD> czajkowski: I'll see if I can.
<waltman> http://i.instagram.com/p/pbZoNZhEog/ # again with the jawn
<waltman> lazypower-travel: very late -- http://www.jimssouthstreet.com/
<waltman> lazypower-travel: the corner with pat's and geno's is a fun spot to visit, but I don't like their actual sandwiches.
<waltman> Most Philadelphians get cheesesteaks from the local corner / strip mall pizza place. They're all pretty good.
<waltman> Also I recommend against getting cheeze whiz on your steak. Go with the provolone. Trust me on this.
<waltman> If you want whiz, get cheese fries.
<waltman> Better yet, go down the block to Copa Banana and get their Spanish fries.
<lazypower-travel> haha
<lazypower-travel> i'm not a fan of cheese whiz in the first place
<lazypower-travel> its more like cheeze product, than cheese.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-20
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower-travel> Morning o/
<lazypower-travel> Philly cheese steak acquired; consumed; and ready for more.
<jedijf> lazypower-travel: jim's?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazypower-travel> jedijf: yep :)
<lazypower-travel> I'm sitting at the airport wishing i had another, man that was good.
<jedijf> lazypower-travel: LOL, I always get 2 when I'm done there to avoid seperation anxiety.....
<jedijf> down
<lazypower-travel> jedijf: i secretly did get 2. one with provolone one with the whiz
<jedijf> whiz++
<lazypower-travel> i have to say, the one wih the whiz was better than i expected. I'm normally not a fan
<jedijf> whiz is one of those location things - only works in philly
<jedijf> i didn't want to edit waltman . and i realize that not everyone can do the wiz thang - usually, i do triple cheeses
<jedijf> kinda like an everything bagel; why choose? get all
<waltman> Triple cheese? Madness!
<waltman> We all have our cheesey preferences
<waltman> I will say that, despite what you may have heard, American is BY FAR the most common cheesesteak cheese in Philly.
<lazypower-travel> well i've had 2 of 3
<lazypower-travel> not a bad run
<lazypower-travel> czajkowski: ping if you're still stomping around over there
<lazypower-travel> s/stomping/lurking/ # edit for correct verbiage
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-21
<czajkowski> lazypower: pong
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<SamuraiAlba> morning, teddy-dbear!
<teddy-dbear> o/
<czajkowski> lazypower: sup ?
<lazypower> czajkowski: sorry, there was a point behind pinging you that i've since forgotten :(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-22
<czajkowski> lazypower: no worries
<SamuraiEire> good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<cyberanger> SamuraiEire: that doesn't sound kosher
<SamuraiEire> :)
 * cyberanger finishes eating his BLT
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-15
<lazyPower|eow> pleia2: I'm pretty sure I can get you in regardless :D
<lazyPower|eow> pleia2: if you pre-reg on the event brite page i'll make sure you're known to the door guy
<pleia2> lazyPower|eow: cool, done :)
<pleia2> lazyPower|eow: oof, I just realized that it's on a Sunday D: I likely won't be home from adventuring by then
<pleia2> also, father's day
<pleia2> we'll see
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> How's it going?
<rmg51> ok
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples critters and everything else
<lazyPower|eow> \o
<WorkingTurkey> JonathanD: jedijf KyleYankan i saw fosscon was announced
<WorkingTurkey> opportunities to present?
<pleia2> they've been begging for talk submissions for months, pretty sure the schedule is done now
<CrissiD> heh
<CrissiD> WorkingTurkey: Our schedule is full. The only things we have availability for at the moment are possible hands-on workshops. And we only have a few of those.
<JonathanD> CrissiD: or a back up talk.
<CrissiD> WorkingTurkey: sent you a pm.
<pleia2> o/ CrissiD
<CrissiD> haihai pleia2 :)
<waltman> WorkingTurkey: where have you been all year?
<waltman> maybe you could do a cigar-rolling workshop
<waltman> or a build-your-old arduino-powered-humidor workshop
<waltman> s/old/own/
<JonathanD> build your own old
<ChinnoDog> I want to see the arduino powered humidor.
<jthan> I second that.
<jthan> COntrol a humidor (desktop sized, of course) with an arduino or Pi
<jthan> keep it at the desired humidity
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-16
<waltman> One of the first IoT talks I ever went to, several years ago at a PPW, discussed arduino powered humidors.
<lazyPower> you ask, and the internet says "granted"
<lazyPower> http://hackaday.com/2014/07/28/the-smart-humidor/
<pleia2> hehe
<lazyPower> o/ pleia2
<pleia2> o/
<lazyPower> I'm starting to get excited
<lazyPower> Sunday is coming up fast
<pleia2> I'm in Sonoma next weekend, not sure I'll be back in time :(
<lazyPower> Even if you have family business to attend to, I'll be around Wednesday too
<pleia2> yay Wednesday
<lazyPower> Mon/Tues are spoken for w/ the conf
<lazyPower> but i took an extra day in SF to soak in teh hipster culture before i head back to the burgh
<pleia2> nice
<lazyPower> not enough hipsters here to really soak it in
<lazyPower> i mean, i guess i could move to lawrenceville
<lazyPower> but thats sooooo expensive
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> I obviously have work, but I live right downtown and am free by 5pm for anything really
<lazyPower> right on, i'll reach out here when i leave the conf area and i'm not bound by the laws of conference gods to go do the after hours elbow rubbings with projects i want to be involved in
<pleia2> hehe
<lazyPower> greetings sir, may i have a pull request?
<pleia2> also, the bar at the top of the marriot marquis has beaaaautiful views if it's not foggy
<lazyPower> oooo
<lazyPower> so you're telling me i should bring the DSLR and do the whole tourist thing while I'm there?
<pleia2> you'll pay $15 for a drink, but it's worth it :)
<pleia2> totally
<lazyPower> i've already prepared my wallet for going broke
<pleia2> hehe
<lazyPower> #thankssteam
<pleia2> inorite
<pleia2> actually, tempting list as it was, I have placed a moratorium on new games
<lazyPower> i need to join a support group
<lazyPower> i cannot stop myself
<pleia2> haha
<lazyPower> its like "I'll get around to this next year *buy*"
<pleia2> yeah
<lazyPower> meanwhile... fallout 4 on the horizon
<lazyPower> its like "You know you're going to lose a solid 6 months to me... why are you even kidding yourself?"
<lazyPower> and my wallet is like "Jerk..."
<pleia2> well today, FF7 remake? I AM GOING TO QUIT MY JOB AND PLAY FF7
<lazyPower> haha, IKR
<lazyPower> relive those glory days, maybe this time your primary white magic user wont die
<pleia2> lol
<lazyPower> and just to be fun, the nintendo devs added 42 new WEAPONS to the map
<lazyPower> enjoy the grind... this will not be easy
<lazyPower> gahd i think about how much time i sank into that franchise, and i regret none of it
<lazyPower> good times
<pleia2> same
<lazyPower> wanna be steam fwiends?
<pleia2> I uninstalled it
<lazyPower> so you can pwn me in TF2 and laugh at how pathetic i am at FPS
<lazyPower> oooo
<lazyPower> hence the moratorium
<lazyPower> got it
<pleia2> yeah, I switched to only playing console games, when I play games at all
<lazyPower> i weep silently that you're not doing a steambox supporting the gaming on linux cause
<lazyPower> but its cool, i wont hold a grudge
<lazyPower> in fact, i blame myself
<lazyPower> i arrived too late
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> my first geek famous thing was having unreal tournament instructions for debian on my site in 2002, I've done my duty over the years
<lazyPower> wow, that was back when you had to do the wine schenanigans
<lazyPower> that or the lokii installer, i forget
<pleia2> they had a linux installer, but to install the umod packs you needed to use the script that was hard to find
<pleia2> and it was lame without the umod packs, so
<lazyPower> soudns about liek any pc game ever, the mods make the community
<pleia2> and increasingly console games :\
<lazyPower> YOUR DLC IS ONLY $29.99
<lazyPower> the core game was $30.00
<pleia2> x_x
<lazyPower> \o/
<lazyPower> yay i get to buy it again
<lazyPower> dude, pleia2
<lazyPower> i have GOT to schmooze with you openstack peeps and get an openstack shirt
<pleia2> haha
<lazyPower> i'm so jelly of everybody that got to go to ODS, meanwhile i'm over here like herp derp dockercon yup
<pleia2> ODS is awesome <3
<lazyPower> the one i got in belgium is great and all
<lazyPower> but i want the new schwag
<lazyPower> cuz ya know, openstack = private infrastructure for errbody
<pleia2> oddly I know fewer and fewer canonical folks at the summit these days
<lazyPower> well our OS team h as grown a bit this year
<pleia2> I know dustin and robbie, but that's about it aside from mark and jane
<lazyPower> really?
<lazyPower> oh man, you gotta put in that request and be like "Get lazy power over to ODS"
<pleia2> yeah, I hardly recognized anyone
<lazyPower> "He's gonna introduce me to the cool people... or so he says"
<lazyPower> whether theyre cool or not is still to be seen ^_^
<pleia2> hehe
<lazyPower> actually our storage guy chris holcomb came from facebook
<lazyPower> he''s working on a gluster charm in rustlang
<lazyPower> crazy interesting approach
<pleia2> really, gluster?
<lazyPower> yeah
<lazyPower> we have a charm for Ceph already
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> and presumably swift too
<lazyPower> so gluster was the next step i suppose?
<lazyPower> oh yeah, we have had s wift since havana aiui
<lazyPower> you know us juju cats, we're crazy like foxes. Charming up the world
<pleia2> hehe
<lazyPower> making more boxes so we can draw lines between boxes and work the infrastructure magic
<lazyPower> because boxes  + lines = interesting stories
<pleia2> I liked the juju powered ice cream at the hong kong ODS
<pleia2> it was clever and fun
<lazyPower> meanwhile, we see those charms and think "What a terrible way to explain what we do"
<pleia2> lol
<lazyPower> i mean, at its core, basic foundation, sure
<lazyPower> "I want strawberry"
<lazyPower> drag and drop strawberry and get your soft serve
<lazyPower> "I want wordpress"
<lazyPower> drag and drop and you get wordperss.. kinda... you ahve to drop your db and draw a line
<lazyPower> ermahgerd werdperss
<lazyPower> anywho
<pleia2> I think you had to draw lines for the toppings
<lazyPower> ahhhh
<lazyPower> ok
<pleia2> I don't know, I didn't actually do it, I made robbie make me one
<lazyPower> add a relation to your toppings
<lazyPower> oi
<lazyPower> haha thats so us though
<lazyPower> i love my jerb
<pleia2> me too
<lazyPower> :D
<lazyPower> ^5 for job/life satisfaction
<lazyPower> we figured this crap out early
<lazyPower> my parents never did figure it out, and hated working. all 60 years of it
<lazyPower> i'm like "nope"
<lazyPower> "not gonna do that"
<pleia2> I just got lucky
<lazyPower> thats a fair assessment, in many regards i did too
<pleia2> I like linux and open source, and it turns out people want to pay me to work on it, score
<lazyPower> but we shouldn't negate the work we put in to get here either
<lazyPower> i mean, just 4 short years ago i was a pool boy
<pleia2> indeed, a lot of work
<lazyPower> you've got quite the impressiev back story, when i did my "internet research" on you while in belgium there's a lot on google
<lazyPower> you're an absolute power house in the community
<pleia2> much of which I did for free because <3
<lazyPower> aannndd creepiest statement tonight goes to me for admitting i did research on you
<pleia2> hahah
<pleia2> it's less creepy when you admit to it
<lazyPower> phwew
<lazyPower> i admit it, creeper reduction level 2
<pleia2> lol
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> So hey, uh, pleia2... could you throw me a retweet? :D
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> waltman: i have several cigar ideas in the making
<ChinnoDog> Why is it so complex to get the bell working in Ubuntu? I finally got the audible bell working on my laptop but still can't figure out why it won't play through my ssh session.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: because linux
<ChinnoDog> Weren't terminal specifications created to fix things like this?
<waltman> I don't know, but I do know that's what the visual bell in screen was created to fix :)
<ChinnoDog> It is an in interesting solution to the problem but of limited usefulness. I want to send the bell character not just so I can hear the bell on my terminal but also so its window can blink.
<ChinnoDog> The first problem was that alsa didn't have a sound sample to play for the bell. I don't think I have a PC speaker so that is the only way for it to play.
<waltman> That's exactly what screen's visual bell does.
<waltman> wait, a sound sample?
<ChinnoDog> It flashes the terminal window but it won't cause it to flash in the GUI.
<ChinnoDog> I want it to get my attention if I don't have the terminal window up
<ChinnoDog> Yes, a sound sample so that the bell works locally.
<waltman> Oh, I thought you wanted to beep the internal bell, e.g. like this: echo '\a'
<waltman> I'm very confused.
<ChinnoDog> It is the same thing.
<waltman> that doesn't use a sound sample!
<ChinnoDog> It may play to the PC speaker but it also gets intercepted by alsa
<ChinnoDog> I don't have a PC speaker so if it plays there I wouldn't know.
<ChinnoDog> If you install the sound sample for the bell into also then it will play through the sound card.
<ChinnoDog> I remember opening a Packard Bell desktop once and finding that the sound card had a jumper on it for connecting the PC speaker output from the motherboard so it would always play through the sound card. I thought that was clever. I wish it were wired like that.
<waltman> I thought the pc speaker and the sound card were separate things. But my linux box is getting on 10 years old, so maybe things have change.
<waltman> Anyhow, I don't know the answer to your question, so I'll just be quiet now.
<ChinnoDog> They are separate things but modern computers don't have a PC speaker. They saved 4 cents and left it out.
<ChinnoDog> That is why connecting the PC speaker output to a sound card input was clever. I'm sure the PC speaker I/O port still exists in the chipset. It just isn't connected to anything.
<jthan> my case speaker is still there and works fine
<jthan> and that's my workstation at work... which I got two weeks ago
<ChinnoDog> Most desktops still have them because motherboard manufacturers frequently put surface mount speakers directly onto the desktop motherboards.
<ChinnoDog> If they added a full sized 8 ohm speaker to the case for you then I guess it is a frill.
<ChinnoDog> Anyway, I digress! I can't beep over an SSH session!
<WorkingTurkey> yeah
<WorkingTurkey> xset +b
<WorkingTurkey> right?
<ChinnoDog> I already did that.
<ChinnoDog> Somehow I've made it work but I don't know how.
<ChinnoDog> I can now play the beep character in weechat and the sound plays locally.
<ChinnoDog> apparently the beep command does not beep. I can "echo -e \\a" to test it though.
<ChinnoDog> Now I just have to figure out how to get the visual bell to work in Unity.
<lazyPower> you could always pipe that through notify-osd
<ChinnoDog> How do I do that?
<lazyPower> http://askubuntu.com/questions/161851/how-do-i-use-notify-send-to-immediately-replace-an-existing-notification
<lazyPower> that answer is a bit overkill
<lazyPower> just notify-send will work
<ChinnoDog> I don't know how to execute it when I receive a terminal beep though.
<JonathanD> I really need a notification on my laptop for irssi.
<ChinnoDog> Actually, maybe I should just install Terminology.
<lazyPower> https://weechat.org/scripts/source/anotify.py.html/
<lazyPower> seems like someone already did it for you
<lazyPower> anything in this list that requires libnotify is a candidate for working with notify-osd
<lazyPower> https://weechat.org/scripts/stable/tag/notify/
<ChinnoDog> It wIt would have to work over ssh though
<lazyPower> ah
<lazyPower> i didnt see that part
<lazyPower> thats tricky
<ChinnoDog> https://www.enlightenment.org/about-terminology
<lazyPower> interesting
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-17
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> mornin rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters  and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-18
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-19
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-21
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> http://www.reddit.com/r/philadelphia/comments/3a9lqt/fosscon_2015_is_coming_soon_august_22nd_in/csb2wnf
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> Morning walt.
<JonathanD> Battlebots is back!
<waltman> yay
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-20
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-21
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-22
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> o/
<ChinnoDog> c[_]
<InHisName> Forced to reboot Ubuntu.  Password acting funny.  Swtiched to Gnome (metrocity)  took password and booted up.  Why wont ubuntu accept password but That Gnome will ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-23
<paden> Why were you forced to reboot Ubuntu?
<InHisName> some update was insisting on reboot to finish. It had been a month or two before I decided to reboot finally.
<InHisName> My screen drivers are all gone. Just default only left. 1024x768  ... my 1800x1440 or what ever is all missing.
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-24
<InHisName> 21 people hanging around and not a peep for the longest while
 * waltman peeps
 * princedimond hears crickets every day XD
<princedimond> oh maybe thats just he ringing in my ears ?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<princedimond> t   _                
<princedimond> e¸ (')< good morning!
<princedimond> x\¯~ )               
<princedimond> ^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~^~
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-25
<InHisName> princedimond: good to see someone can type in things here.
<waltman> in things
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> ok
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey ChinnoDog
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
<L3gacy> Oh hai
<swift110> hey L3gacy how are you
<L3gacy> Rocking
<L3gacy> Back and forth in an autistic furor
<L3gacy> still pissed at yesterday's $USER
<L3gacy> Complained of popups and spyware.  System was SO blasted I did a fresh install
<L3gacy> Picks up, after checking PC
<L3gacy> Comes back a lil later screaming there are popups, checked history, showed they did it, they accused me of "hacking" their PC to make more money
<L3gacy> And before the haters come in over "autistic furor"  I'm diagnosed on the spectrum
<L3gacy> What have you been up to?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-18
<swift110> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning humans and stuffed figures.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-19
<swift110> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Mawnin' Teddy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
